# What causes Wet Steam ??



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

As per title I am wondering if a small boiler level adjustment is all it would take to fix this.

The curious part is I do not get it all the time but the fact I can clear it by letting steam flow for 30 secs is pointing me to the above solution.

By how much to adjust then becomes the next question.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Which machine? Do a test: turn the machine on and let the boiler get up to temp. ; turn off;let some water off via the hot water tap. Let steam out. Is it wet still?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Don't know if this is helpful: my boiler is set to 128c that gets me about 1.4 bar. I always have to purge the wand to get rid of condensate that has cooled in the tubing from boiler to tip. Thereafter it's dry.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

It is my L1 and your test above results in dry steam.

I used to purge the wand a lot quicker. now it takes "ages"


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Potentially an obstruction. Scale or a piece of grit forming and restricting flow?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I wish my Pro-700 had a drier steam. I thought about lowering the fill level sensor but mine can't be lowered any further. You could try that, but make sure you don't lower so much that the heating element is not submerged. I have no idea how to do that on an L1 though.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Obnic said:


> Don't know if this is helpful: my boiler is set to 128c that gets me about 1.4 bar. I always have to purge the wand to get rid of condensate that has cooled in the tubing from boiler to tip. Thereafter it's dry.


I have mine set to 123c for 1.1 bar, just a bit more forgiving for foaming. Mine is the same, purge just before using for a couple of seconds and then it's dry.


----------

